
New Jersey becomes second state to ban cashless shops and restaurants - chadmhorner
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/new-jersey-becomes-second-state-to-ban-cashless-shops-and-restaurants/
======
jtlienwis
I am having trouble finding an injured party here.

~~~
chews
There are lots of humans who transact in cash.

